# Lima HDRS



## myshkin (Jul 10, 2010)

Some shots from yesterdays walk around in Miraflores, a nice area in Lima.
Which shot you like better out of the marriott shots 2 & 3?


#1 Parque Kennedy






#2 Marriott





#3 Marriott





#4 Miraflores Church





#5 Larcomar Cliffside Mall





#6 Larco Pond





#7 Kennedy Night





#8 Praying


----------



## Bynx (Jul 10, 2010)

Your lens has distored all the pics and so I got used to seeing them that way, but I prefer to see the verticals vertical and the horizontals horizontal. Good processing. Also the street scene with and without the pool wall. I prefer the pool wall since it explains the water. The first shot I thought maybe from a flood. All right nice job.


----------



## myshkin (Jul 11, 2010)

I guess english isn't your first language bynx since you can't spell distorted


----------



## desertdave (Jul 11, 2010)

definitely like #3 marriott over #2,,,I like the green palm frong reflection.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 11, 2010)

I guess I will never hear the end about my tpyos. I dont really have a first language. I was raised in a cave by inter breeding hillbillies. They might not read well, but they can really play the banjo.


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 11, 2010)

WAY too much tonemapping.


----------



## TheKingDavis (Jul 11, 2010)

Bynx said:


> I guess I will never hear the end about my tpyos. I dont really have a first language. I was raised in a cave by inter breeding hillbillies. They might not read well, but they can really play the banjo.


 
Haha nice response. 

I find it humerous to see older men arguing with eachother on the internet, as I've only seen it from teens on the internet

Not to say Bynx is arguing, just saying the other guy is pushing this on.

My favorite out of 2 and 3 would be 2


----------



## Provo (Jul 11, 2010)

#7 is really nice I like them all but this one sticks out it came out very good.


----------



## myshkin (Jul 11, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> WAY too much tonemapping.




This isn't really helpful. Would love to hear some examples of why you feel they are over processed


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 11, 2010)

HDR is a method to expand the dynamic range of a photograph so as to show details in both brightly lit areas as well as in shadows. Slamming the tonemapping sliders to the right just results in a cartoonish image.


----------



## myshkin (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't see these as cartoony but we all see something different. The couple blue sky shots I could have just PP the 0exp and got similar results, I admit HDR isnt really needed. The others are using HDR for its reasons.
I also do not go for the extremes in photomatix


----------



## Bynx (Jul 11, 2010)

I dont see a cartoonish look to any of the shots. If anything they are all just a little too saturated which is easily fixed and open to individual preference.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 11, 2010)

myshkin said:


> I guess english isn't your first language bynx since you can't spell distorted


 
Wow and here I was about to compliment you on your shots (probably giving Bynx a heart-attack in the process)... but since your attitude is clearly pretty poor, I think I'll just move on...

:thumbdown:


----------



## myshkin (Jul 11, 2010)

well reading my comment out of context does seem poor. I really don't care about typos at all, and was only giving him a hardtime for another thread


----------



## myshkin (Jul 11, 2010)

Bynx I like your color edit and agree some of them could be desaturated. 

 I notice with HDR that if a color light is over a whole room or sky that HDR intensifies that color. The church had a lot of orange and yellow lights that made a yellow glow. 

If I was someone who wasn't at the church I would definitely think yours is truer to reality but the fact is it was yellow in there. Maybe I should bring out the grey as you did cause overall I like it better.


----------



## justindavid (Jul 11, 2010)

I love 'em! Really see the value of HDR especially on the church interior (maybe a tad over saturated - totally personal preference though)

Hope I spelled everything right :er:


----------



## myshkin (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's a redo on the church shot


----------



## Bynx (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it me or is there a lot of noise this time? Its difficult to color correct this kind of picture because there is no reference that you can count on. Everything we see here can be any color. If there was skin, or something we know the color of we would have a starting point. I still really like the detail. Might want to try a denoiser.


----------



## myshkin (Jul 12, 2010)

I oversharpened it I think thats the problem with the new one


----------

